# Go Karts



## marshmellowman

Does anyone know how good of mileage a dingo cart would get or a go-kart? The ones using a typical 5 hp lawnmower engine... 

also If you modified a go-kart to use a 50cc moped engine couldn't you store massive amounts of gas on its frame (compared to the mopeds tank) and get great mileage / distance for bugging out?


----------



## Big B

mm man
I don't, but I saw a man who drove across two states to visit his sick brother once (on you tube), he used a riding lawnmower.
It was all he had. He drove on the side of the highway, and nobody stopped him, it was amazing. He had a little trailer to haul stuff in.
Big B


----------



## Deb75476

Damn, that's crazy.


----------



## Grape Ape

When I was a kid my friend had a go cart. If I remember right it had a 3 horse motor. We would take it everywhere. I would stand on the back frame rails and steer he would sit in the seat and run the gas and brake. It had a quarter gallon gas tank. We went on a run one time and later had my mom run the same route in her jeep and found it was 21 miles. Basically giving the go cart a nice 84 mpg. It was a bit underpowered I would step off the back and help it up some of the hills, by pushing, but we had no problems going down the hills.


----------



## NaeKid

Would something like this suit your needs?










I am saving up my pennies for one


----------



## xj35s

*sure it can...*

The new Go-Karts have decent motors and a torque converter setup.They are still geared more for power than speed. by dropping 5 teeth from the rear sprocket would speed it up giving more mpg and retain alot of power for the hills.


----------



## replicant

Where could you get a sprocket like that?


----------



## NaeKid

replicant said:


> Where could you get a sprocket like that?


I work in a metal fabrication shop setting up the drawings for the CNC machines. I make sprockets all the time. Any decent metal shop should be able to make one for you in QT-100 or AR-200 grade steel (non-wearing metal) by using the original sprocket as a template.


----------



## PorkChop

NaeKid said:


> I work in a metal fabrication shop setting up the drawings for the CNC machines. I make sprockets all the time. Any decent metal shop should be able to make one for you in QT-100 or AR-200 grade steel (non-wearing metal) by using the original sprocket as a template.


Or go to Sprocket Specialists online.


----------



## littledonny

How much would a metal fabrication shop charge to make a customized sprocket?


----------



## NaeKid

littledonny said:


> How much would a metal fabrication shop charge to make a customized sprocket?


A lot of shops have a "minimum-charge" that they charge for anything. My shop's charge is $50 and then the price goes up from there. Some larger shops might have a minumum of $100 and some smaller shops might be $25. Your best bet is to call around and find out what kinds of capabilites the shops have and if they can even help you out.

If you have a worn out sprocket, a good machine-shop could re-work the metal into a smaller sprocket for you by removing the teeth first and then machining new teeth into it. Price is dependent on the amount of time it takes to program the CNC machine and then run it over the sprocket.


----------

